# Remove Access Into Server 2012



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello I am working with A server with 6 client computers. (I am usually working only in Work groups so forgive my Server/Domain ignorance). 3 of the client's are laptops and they want the ability to remotely sign in to the server outside of the local network. They want the ability to sign into the server from anywhere. Is there any "Simple" remote desktop program I can install on the clients, and server to enable this, without any re-configuration of The Network? I am really trying to leave the Office Network as is, everything is smooth thus far. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

What, exactly, are they looking to do on the server once they get logged in? If it's accessing data files, then probably you should look at a VPN solution. Are the laptops actually joined to a domain?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Windows Server only allows two concurrent remote desktop sessions for administrative purposes. If all three users need to connect simultaneously you will need to setup Remote Desktop Services and purchase the necessary licensing.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

lochlomonder said:


> What, exactly, are they looking to do on the server once they get logged in? If it's accessing data files, then probably you should look at a VPN solution. Are the laptops actually joined to a domain?


The one is part of the domain the other is not, however they mostly just need to access the shared Network Drives, and you do not have to be a part of the domain for that, correct?, But still would need access to the shared drives somehow.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Best solution is to set up a SSL VPN appliance on your network. I am not a fan of using the target server as a VPN end point. Doing so requires you to expose that server directly to the Internet and as a result exposing the server to potential attacks.

I like SSL VPNs as you don't need to touch the end clients to get it working. You can do clientless connectivity where the remote user launches a secure SSL web session to the SSL VPN appliance. Then any access is done via a web portal with links you configure for the user. The SSL VPN appliance acts as the proxy for this type of connection.

If you want to allow a more traditional VPN connection, there is a client which can be installed on the remote devices. The client software can be pushed down from the SSL VPN appliance if the remote device doesn't have it installed already. Also, SSL VPNs typically support mobile clients such as tablets and smart phones.

I used to use IPSEC VPNs for my remote access but have stopped doing so in favor of SSL VPNs.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow Thanks ZX10, I will research and see what I can pull off, that Definitely sounds like the way to go! Thanks Again!


----------

